# Pick my Flick?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

That I watch tonight.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Magnum... always magnum.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

maine_rm said:


> Magnum... always magnum.


Seconded!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Magnum


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Watch them both. They're very good.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

_Cannibal Stewardess Vixens Unchained_.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I you have the time. both.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I still want to see the movie "Deep Throught" but it's never on Netflix!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nope, my time would be spent on Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BOTH!

Me and Mrs S watched "Baby Driver" last night. Good flick.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Killing Fields.
Apocalypse now is real good though


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

O Brother Where Art Thou


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Killing Fields.
Apocalypse now is real good though


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another old but outstanding movie.
The Count of Monte Cristo. I like the 2002 version

https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...7b5a73e0787708324dc882476e927669&action=click


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Those old sad shows can trigger PTSD. Why dont yall watch a happy comedy? Like Vacation..the original. or Trading Places. Those are a hoot. Old episodes of Amos and Andy can make anybody go crazy but would hate to get caught with a copy of that these days.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Just finished watching The Princess Bride again. Great movie!


----------

